# Starting to feel the itch again



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have not touched any of my Halloween stuff since I put it all away on November 1st. I still have lots of props that I would like to make, but the budget is very limited this year. I did buy most of the parts to make a werewolf prop for next year, hopefully with a moving head. I have not really felt like doing any prop making since Halloween, last year was exhausting! I looked at some new pics that were posted the other night, and suddenly I am starting to feel the itch, searching online for other people's werewolf props, thinking about other things I want to make. I guess I just needed a couple of month's rest, and to get through Christmas. Of course, I have a ton of projects that need doing inside my house, rooms to paint, etc. I never got to them last year because of prop making, we'll see what happens now that I'm jonesing for Halloween again!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

The itch is starting on me too. I swore I was taking a year off this year, but....


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Our NJ/PA Make and Take get-togethers every month help with keeping the excitement alive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the March $20 prop contest just to have a goal and deadline to get me going.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

PeeWeePinson said:


> The itch is starting on me too. I swore I was taking a year off this year, but....


I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I just ordered some hot glue from Sic so I can get started on my candles when it gets here.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've been scratchin' for a month now. I'm looking forward to that $20 Prop contest, too!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

yep the itch is an itchy itch that itches.
Oh how I will scratch it very soon.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah that's what I been feeling - I thought it was the winter fleas... Ya it's a coming and I need to get cranking on my list of themes.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes and march feels so far away


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um..i feel kinda stupid now...but um...what's the contest about?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check out the Forum Challenge Archives. Lots of good ideas there:

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I still have half my shi$ out... My itch is in the form of my wife's claws deep into my back.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I have semi-started working on next year. I have purchased two and a half Buckies for next year. Around March/April i will order my dog forms. Once the weather gets warmer I will kick it in to high gear but that probably won't be till May/June.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

For me the itch is terminal! Only break between thanksgiving and Jan 1st due to work schedule.



Scary Godmother said:


> the budget is very limited this year. I did buy most of the parts to make a werewolf prop for next year, hopefully with a moving head.


I just picked up a 72" christmas buck with moving head that I'm using for a werewolf. It cost $3 (originally $30). The hind legs fold naturally backward so I can easily make it stand on its hind legs, and the natural shape of the deer's neck along with the back and forth motion make it look like it is standing on its hind legs, rearing its head back, and moving it back and forth. All i need to do is put a mask over its head and i plan to use a "Flokati" (fake yak fur) rug as its fur. hope this helps!

6


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

MotelSixx said:


> For me the itch is terminal! Only break between thanksgiving and Jan 1st due to work schedule.
> 
> I just picked up a 72" christmas buck with moving head that I'm using for a werewolf. It cost $3 (originally $30). The hind legs fold naturally backward so I can easily make it stand on its hind legs, and the natural shape of the deer's neck along with the back and forth motion make it look like it is standing on its hind legs, rearing its head back, and moving it back and forth. All i need to do is put a mask over its head and i plan to use a "Flokati" (fake yak fur) rug as its fur. hope this helps!
> 
> Can't wait to see it MotelSixx! Make sure you post some pics of it as you go along. I think mine is going to be a pvc and chicken wire prop with clothes, I have a mask, gloves, wig head, and deer motor to move the head. I will probably try to rig it up like I did my cauldron witch's head.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> um..i feel kinda stupid now...but um...what's the contest about?


Take a look at the link Otaku gave you to see what these contests are all about. The prop contests are basically contests where you have to build a prop under the restraint of a limited budget with perhaps a list of items you can use or a theme it must comply with. You then post your prop with a how-to, and people vote on the ones they like best (with lovely prizes for the top three winners). It's quite fun and gives people a little something to do in the off season.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been working so I guess I have been itching since halloween.I have 3 props down tombstones repaired and 6 ready to paint.We have had some mild winter weather till this week so I was able to take advantage of it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at the link Otaku gave you to see what these contests are all about. The prop contests are basically contests where you have to build a prop under the restraint of a limited budget with perhaps a list of items you can use or a theme it must comply with. You then post your prop with a how-to, and people vote on the ones they like best (with lovely prizes for the top three winners). It's quite fun and gives people a little something to do in the off season.


thanks roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Check out the Forum Challenge Archives. Lots of good ideas there:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I have been wanting to start something also ..I think tonight it's into the workroom...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

To the BATCAVE!!!!!


----------

